

Ask HN: How do you find freelance programming work? - Ellipsis753

I&#x27;m interested in how other&#x27;s find work and particularly how people find work making applications or doing coding in lower level programming languages.
======
hbien
(1) Past employers - previous bosses already know the quality of your work and
may have work for you

(2) Past coworkers - they've worked with you and can usually recommend you for
contracts/gigs

(3) Recruiters - get spammed on LinkedIn for full time opportunities? Ask if
they have any contract gigs available. Most recruiters only deal with full
time jobs, but some of their clients need contract work

(4) Agencies - find agencies doing similar work and ask if they have any
subcontracting opportunities available. You'll get a lower rate and your
client won't really be yours, but you can focus on your craft instead of
marketing

(5) Gig boards - you'll usually have to compete with a lot of other applicants
(craigslist, hnhiring.me, letsworkshop.com, giggin.com)

(6) Presentations (long term) - join local meetups/groups as a presenter. Give
free valuable information. Use one slide to let attendees know you're
freelancing/conracting/consulting

(7) Blogging, Mailing Lists, Podcast (very long term) - Continuously drip
valuable information. Let your audience know you're available for hire

(8) Guest blog/podcast/interview - "borrow" an audience that would enjoy
learning from your expertise. You'll usually get a bio section or segment to
advertise yourself

~~~
vram22
Good list of ways. I have been using some of them, and thought of (3)
recently, and am going to try it.

~~~
hbien
(3) is how I ended up building a solid base of subcontracting opportunities. I
built a good relationship with two recruiters. When I don't have any work
lined up, these recruiters usually have plenty of options. I'm happy for work
during dry periods, recruiters are happy because they get a %, clients are
happy to have work done.

------
smartwater
Think about what kind of business would benefit the most from your skillset
and experience. Contact them and explain how you could improve one of their
projects, services, or products. If you can write well and you know truly know
your stuff, people will notice, but you have to put yourself out there and
make it as easy as possible for them to say yes. It's a difficult technique to
master, but once you do, the world is your oyster.

~~~
wikwocket
More than this, think about the businesses/industries in which you may have
insider know-how and relevant skillsets. It is a lot easier to find a pain
point to solve, and convey the value of your solution, when you:

\- Know the current way things are done

\- Have experienced the pain-points from those processes first-hand

\- Have seen existing solutions and have ideas on how to improve/revolutionize
them

------
companyhen
I'm currently looking for a web developer for freelance work. E-mail me
<username>@gmail.com -- going to bed soon, but I'll get back to you tomorrow!

------
davidsmith8900
\- Elance & oDesk

